# What do you guys think...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

of Stem Cell Therapy?

Stem Cell Regenerative Therapy in Veterinary Medicine


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I haven't had first hand experience with it (yet) but it is definitely something I would consider if it were my dog.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If it were the only thing that would save my dog, I'd do it!


----------

